
Open Source is losing, SaaS is leading, APIs will win - benHN
https://medium.com/point-nine-news/open-source-is-losing-saas-is-leading-apis-will-win-663648d9c8d0#.ml9jm88t3
======
dozzie
You keep using that word [API]. I don't think it means what you think it
means.

